# [EVDL] Ampabout by Prius



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Hi EVerybody;
>
> Yes you CAN go 8578k miles in the good old USA, at about 43mpg in a =
> Prius(I have a led foot). My yearly Portland Pilgrimage went off with =
> out a major hitch. Leaving CT about 5 daze before the Wayland =
> Invitational races, the New Woodburn, at PIR.Loading up the Prius with a =
> shitload of BB-600's, a Big ass motor, 9" size, my famous Bladz =
> Scooter(Pit Bike) and on the way. First stop was to Lee Hart's, check on =
> Sunrise Progress. It's coming along! Rolling Chassis was almost done! =
> Using running gear fron donar Ford Thunderbirds and Cougers, like =
> unboltable front and rear suspensions. A 9" motor set in place for a =
> direct drive setup. It will be rear wheel drive, a battery tunnel down =
> the middle for whatEVer batteries ya desire. But we are thinking led =
> acid, although the prices of led acids are going into the stratisphere, =
> nowadaze! Othe Chemistries look better all the time. Building a basic =
> Sunrise is Lee and Tim's mind. Make it mild or wild, like a 11" =
> Transwarp if ya wanna go racing? A tricked out Sunrise could go White =
> Zombie hunting, in time<g>! Hell? Whynot? Good aero, light body, were =
> hoping to come in at about 1200 lbs BEFORE stuffing in the batteries? It =
> is SO heartwarming to see an EV DESIGNED and built as.....Duh!... An EV. =
> Hundreds of lbs of conversion that ISN'T there! The Sunrise, as we =
> bought it came like, well, remember those plastic Revell Car Kits we =
> all bought as kids? They had a "Chassis" you glued the body on, stuck on =
> the wheels. OK. A Sunrise as we captured it, was pretty much just that. =
> a Shell, a Body. Only. No running gear, glass or doors. Not the slick, =
> tricked out one James Worden has , Solectria CEO and founder set the =
> miliage records at Tour de Sol, the one I paced in my Diseasel Jetta =
> those heady years ago, when the NMH battery was the shining Star for =
> EV's. Long before the General Murders/Chevron robbery of Stan Oshinsky's =
> miricle battery. That man has had more tragedy in his life as of late. =
> Iris's death(his Wife) and the burying of the Battery we need, and the =
> COUNTRY needs. You saw all that in WKtEC. If you havent scene WKtEC, =
> shame on you<g>!
>
> Anyhow , back to the story. Lee had a T bird door stripped down, to =
> use to fit in Sunrises' door frame. It will have to be reskinned to fit =
> Sunrise's contour, but the whole thing can, hinges, window cranks, glass =
> frame. The glass will have to be bent a tad, remade to get it right. =
> yeah, I know you thinking: Door? Big deal. Yes, damn it! BIG deal! =
> Having been part of the Shitticar, I mean CITICAR, we failed miserably =
> there, project. I had to come up with a working? Door in about a week, =
> no nice slam it with a "Chunk"Like slamming shut a Coleman cooler, =
> apologies to Coleman, as Colemans' DO shut snug! Damn Citicar door was =
> ill fitting, rattled nicely, looked crappy, too. What was there not to =
> love<g>! If Lee and Tim get the damn DOORS to work well, they have cut a =
> milestone there. We'll worry about motors latter. Like the NAPA ad sez" =
> Get the good stuff!" Netgain motor, Zilla controller, Manzanita Charger. =
> That's the easy part. Listen up Newbees we never HAD all those goodies =
> back in ourEV deformative 24-48 volt daze. Aircraft starters passed for =
> motors, big contactors for controllers.Variacs and ' stench chords for =
> current control<g>! The Sunrise was lite enough that Jerry Dycus an' I =
> could lift the body up off the chassis, easier for me than Jerry as he =
> is a normal size guy. He could even get in a Sparrow, without an =
> acrobatic act. More on that later. Lee an' Tim have got a HS kid to help =
> prep the bodie/,chassis so we can pull MORE from the shell in place now. =
> Alota prepping to sand and reshape stuff so you can "Pull " a body off =
> the body we're using as a mould.
>
> Bottom line here; It takes a HELLOVA lot of work to pull this off. I =
> stand in awe at Lee and Tim have taken this car, too good to die, and =
> are trying to keep it alive! Sunrise is too good a vehicle to just end =
> up forgotten. Finished up, tricked out with AC regen drive MNH or A123 =
> batteries it will be a good car for guyz going through EV-1 withdrawl =
> symtoms. It takes time and money. If ya want to help you have Lee's =
> address in MN, send him some money, a little or a lot. These guyz are =
> DOING something. Not talking about it, much, Lee is a bit modest. I'll =
> toot his horn here, a bit.Sunrise should, and could be EVeryman's EV, =
> EVentually. Offered as a kit car, as Lee plans, but I think a Turnkey =
> thing will be in order. Maybe a automotive place in St Cloud would =
> assemble and ship them, to loving homes?
>
> Other stuff: I MAY have weakened the I-35 bridge in Mnpls, St Paul, =
> crossing in my loaded Prius<g>! Now ya know the rest of the story as the =
> guy used to say on the Radio.We had the famous Miamus River bridge =
> collapse years ago, in CT. It went down in the wee hours of the =
> mourning, lucky us! Had it dropped at rush hour it woulda been a MAJOR =
> disaster!
>
> Spent a few daze at Lees, time to get a move on for Portland, onward, =
> through Fargo out the Northern Route. Guess what? Sports Fans, the Open =
> Road is DEAD! Makes me think of 300 mile EV's as a " Why Bother?' The =
> trucking Industry OWNS the interstates! You are an afterthought! You =
> wade along with these locomotive size behemeths, they travel in =
> wolfpacks at usually over the speed limit;75-80 on the level, you can't =
> SEE the damn signs you are looking for , if it isnt a 53' box it is a =
> @#$% SUV, as the roads are cluttered with them, too.!If you shunpike it, =
> take the secondary roads you can still catch the charm of America=3D23 =
> bux a nite Ma and Pa motels and restaurants, nice folksy folks to chat =
> with. America is alive and well, out there, the little towns you pit =
> stop in. Hope top do all this in an EV someday. Like Rt 66, the Mother =
> Road or the Lincoln Highway, Rt 30, another Mother Road I drove on to =
> dodge the toll roads to Joliet last year. You can't afford to tow a car =
> on the Turnpikes!!!
>
> The Interstates; to be endured if you have to make time, several =
> hundred miles a day, like a train, 'cept the train doesn't have to eat, =
> piddle, or sleep<g>!Two daze Chicago to Portland is damn good time, but =
> it was about the same running times in the 20's with STEAM lokies! One =
> heartwarming phase of the trip was followuing the BNSF line( Big New =
> Sante Fe) RR line. Train was being flown by a kindrid soul. I, too, =
> refuse to let cars PASS me while, I'm driving a train! I keep up or pass =
> them, a pride thing. Anyhow this freight was cruising effortlessly, =
> passing up the highway bound trux. HE has a SHITLOAD of trucks tied down =
> to flatcars. With those block long EMD Diseasels, he had 4, hell! he =
> probably coulda done about 90mph, those ones are fast. ConRail let me =
> try some in my Freight running daze, Now if BNSF could double trax their =
> lines and string catenery, run those freights with electrics. =
> Shocking(Pun intended) Nobody hauls freight electrically in USA! Except =
> a coal outfit, out west used electrics. E-60's to move it out of the =
> mine. The Milwaukee Road had a marvelous 3000 volt DC system over the =
> Cascades, built before WW1 it gave service til the 70's when the line =
> was mismanaged to an untimely death. I saw a Milwaukee Road " Little =
> Joe" E Lokie, pining away in a park in Misoula MT. It shoulda been out =
> there pulling tonnage, still. BIGGER than a GG-1, built for the trans =
> Siberian RR in the 50's when the Feds embargoed the sale of Lokies to =
> USSR, so Generous Electric had to sell them off at Harbor Freight =
> prices. Milwaukee gave most of them loving homes, and a small Chicago =
> surburban ,Chicago South Shore and South Bend line that still heavy rail =
> inturban service to South Bend indiana. They hauled freight trains, =
> right down the street's of South Bend . You gave a 300 ton "Joe" the =
> right of way in yur VW bug! Took movies pacing one along the streetcar =
> trax! I dont think CSS and SB saved any? When Amtrak took over the =
> Pennsy, between NYC and Washington they banished all freight off the =
> electric lines, brand new, E-44's built in the 60's were junked! To us =
> RR types a 60 built engine is a new one!E 44's could pull ALL the cars =
> in the yard a, the Empire State building and the Pyrimids away, too! =
> Running heavy trains with Electrics is a great EV grin thing. The only =
> way you know the engine is working HARD is the Ampmeters. " No smoke, =
> jerking or cinders, Power vastly in excess of requirements" As Tom =
> Edison once said. I second that!
>
> Back on the trak(road) again, Over nite stop at Dickenson N Dekoka, =
> look up old Army buddy. Missed him, too,On through Montana. God! That =
> goes on FOREVER! Touch of Idaho, through Spokane, didn't see any Tangoes =
> there<g>!Drop down to I-94? to Portland, Gees! To us Least Coasters it =
> 's so VAST out there! There probably RANCHES bigger than Rhode =
> Island!?300 mph trains could cut it down to size? Sleep well THAT will =
> never happen til we get a badly needed regeme change in Washington!
>
> Wheeled in to PDX, First Stop the Wayland Juice Bar. Nobody home. =
> Good time to plant the Red Beastie's Tailgate in Wayland's yard. Oddly =
> enough the Tailgate with " Red Beastie" survived intact onl;y scorched =
> around the edges. In retrospect AFTER Tony and I parted out Beasties =
> motor and tranny, I COULD have salvaged the chassis, burnt crispy =
> critter done, wheels, tires melted. Had we cut off the body had a =
> trailer to take it away from the sorrow that was Tony's Garage. It was =
> 90 plus degreez, the junk guy was coming to scoop up the rest of the =
> wreckage, felt good that the motor/ tranny was salvaged. Dennis Berube =
> looked at the motor and pronounced it fit for servive. Dennis has =
> stopped over another time.
>
> Checked in to the Monta Villa Motel, usual PDX home away from home, =
> E scooterable to Waylands, The Village Inn. While E scooting down =
> Burnside Ave, was passed by a Max train and the Meenie at the same time. =
> 3 EV's going along, same place an' time! Needlless to say I was left in =
> the ozone!
>
> Friday dawned as usual. The activities began to pick up at the juice =
> bar. Guyz with real cameras showed up! Not the wimpy littly handi cams =
> like me. The Media was There! Wall Street Uranal, Discovery Channel? =
> John covered who was who, EVen signed a release if I were to show up on =
> TV I wouldn't sue them?I was even in the Gone Postal thing but didn't =
> really show up as it was one of the few times in my life that I wore a =
> hat!Still got most of my hair, don't bother unless it is BRIGHT. EVen =
> sunglasses, scaryy? I know. Magic monments after I dumped my CAV 72 volt =
> motor on Jim Husted to see what HE thought as to using it as a EV motor. =
> I THINK it is a compound series type?Like Jim has much time to fool =
> around with THAT one?The Big Moment arrived when Bill Dube brought out =
> the a123 battery pack! THE Battery of Batteries. The first time Zombie =
> has run with a batttery pack lighter than the driver!All installed in a =
> nice aluminum box. I coulda lifted them into the Zoombie! No more Led =
> Sleds! The issue here; Would Zoombie be TOO light? Not an issue with =
> most EV's<g>! But Zombie surprised EVerybody by staying stuck to the =
> trak, handily dusting the archaic ICEs that dared to run against him! =
> Those famous heartwarming making a 5k trip worth it, runs where Zombie =
> is a RR car length, Amtrak, or two ahead of the gas rig, which makes =
> enough NOISE for EVerybopdy. The vids I took the sound is a bit =
> distracting, as you hear the big ROAR in the backround as zombie warms =
> up the tires, If ya didn't know better?
>
> The other star of the show was the Killa cycle! Those bike launches =
> defy description. Ya have to SEE it to believe it!!! Like shot off a =
> carrier with a steam catapult!The croud cheared and gasped in amazment =
> ast the numbers popped up;157MPH! Catching the Acela Express in 7 =
> seconds!It takes me a few minutes to get up there as it only haz 14000 =
> HP. The Slick tire makes the damndist noise! Wierd. It WAS the tire as =
> the Zilla shut down on one of the passes, the wierd sound went away, =
> instantly!Well, after spinning the tire off the rim the first time at =
> the breakstand to warm it up! It takes more guts than I have to RIDE =
> that thing! Scotty runs it so elegently, NO wheelslip he just GOES!! =
> Well, I'm preaching to the Choir here. Ya all saw the vids by now or, =
> like me, was THERE.Them's MY impressions of the evening. Meanwile the =
> MAX trains glide by, only trak you can go to by trolley.What coulda the =
> Max train thought seeing the E smoke and what HE could do on, say 3000 =
> volts<g>!
>
> a123's RULE! they showed their stuff. Now IF they cane up with a coke =
> can size cell, instead oof the C cell size that we are running now, or =
> better yet a tomato juice size or a But can size? Guees a million cell =
> order would get a response from the a123 cell folks. Maybe a BIG List =
> order, Ha Ha! But at the prices we're being gouged for Led Acids, not a =
> far out idea. As long as an Oil Co doesn't buy up the rights to THIS =
> one, like the NMH's we ALMOST had. Racing went on for two nights! Second =
> night Zombie "outlawed" needs rolll cages and WhatEVer to run faster =
> than 115. After that run John ran the Northwest Material Handling =
> Diseasel servive truck down the trak, a scorching 51 in the quarter. I =
> coulda beat him with my Rabbit, by 3mph!!The Isuzu truck coulda lumbered =
> slowly but shurely home to CT with me had it needed to. Isuzus make up =
> for their less than steller trak performances with sheer willingness. =
> They WANT to run, Had a Isuzu powered S-10 years ago, like alota good =
> stuff(EV-1's) they don't make them anymore.
>
> Race time drew to a close, literly as we were among the last to leave =
> the track. Chatted up the PIR Manager, boy is he onto EV's. Never felt =
> ,more ewelcome at his trak. All PIR has done for us EVers, the Power =
> drop, power from the mighty Columbia River Hydro Plants top power the =
> races!NO more stinkin' GENeraters! Just plugitin! Lottsa green =
> boxes(Thanks Rich) for your pleasure. We have come along way, baby!
>
> Time to split for the yearAfter downloading ALL my BB-600's, thanks =
> Steve and Damon, for giving them a loving home, siufficiently lightened =
> was on my way. Grant's Pass, next Port of call, the scenic route. I lOVE =
> the coastal highway Rt101. Drove up to Seaside Or my most western point =
> I could go without a snorkel kit. Put the blades scooter down and =
> cruised Seaside a bit. You OR folks dont know what yur missing, fresh =
> sea breezes, CLEAN air, filtered out a bit since leaving China?Anyhow to =
> me from CT in the exhaust pipe of the country. The road #26 I think, =
> passes through the woods of OR Over the mountains. You HAVE to stop off =
> at Camp 18 a logging Museum, and restaurant. If you are fortunate you =
> could meet the guy that built it all, Gordon Smith. A couple years ago =
> We got the Royal Tour, he showed us his logging history pix and =
> artifacts. Maybe because I knew the differance between a Shay and a =
> Heisler logging locomotive? He treated us to dinner in the lodge, we =
> stayed on til closing.He has been on the History Channel, Logging =
> segment. You ask me WHY I drive this trip. Many Magic Moments. Spent the =
> nite in Seaside, same quirky motel as befor. Gees! They remembered =
> me<g>!" How ya been/ Nice to have ya again" I love America! So many Good =
> Folks along the way. I coulda spent more time, along the way. Down to =
> the Tillamook air museum, youse Origonians should check this out! The =
> Blimp hanger is awesome! You could have an indoor drag strip, almost. It =
> is the largest wood framed building on the planet. Wonderfull smell, =
> like an old wooden house, evoking memories of the old family summer =
> house in Long Island. You look in awe at all the restored warbirds, =
> every one the pilot could jump in and taxi out and fly off! A cold =
> thought hits you up in awile; all these things were created to kill and =
> destroy, only one transport plane on display, a DC-3.looking ready to =
> load passengers for a leasurly flight somewhere. 150 MPH was really =
> FLYING 70 years ago! Drag Racing is a lot more fun than wars to improve =
> technology. Why does it have to be this way? The engineering time spent =
> on engines of destruction COULDA been spent on light, strong Autos EVen =
> Non ev's. Just give me one tenth, of one percent of the defense budget, =
> to send to Lee to get Sunrise in production, and, Jerry, Thinking of =
> you, getting Freedom in production, too.
>
> Another overnight and on to Grant's Pass Or Home of Alltrax, =
> Seeing Damon again and the gang at Alltrax, talking EV's and seeing how =
> controllers are built the processed and engineering that goes into them. =
> This gives you an appreaciation, to them that are doing int; Damon, =
> Otmar, Rich. Those not that showy, but essential part of our EV's Like =
> building a working door. You don't think of it until you see how it's =
> done. What a beautiful spot in Or. that Damon has set up.
>
> Hop back on I-5 heading South to Clear Lake, dropping in on Pete =
> Senkowsky's.Hundreds of miles so stopped off in Yerika(SP) CA just over =
> the border in CA. Forest fires in the distane? SOMETHING burning, but =
> not up close. Next AM on the way to Petes, over the mountsains and into =
> Clear lake in time for lunch, and to see his shop setup. Pete builds or =
> restores the Rapters, so if your Rapture needs a bit of fixin' Peters =
> yur guy.He has a Sparrow collection, a few other 3 wheel mavericks to =
> drive and look at. We went Sparrowing along Clear Lake in the Evening. =
> Being wafted along on 80 amps or less, at 45 mph sun over your =
> schoulders, a EV religious experiance. People SEE ya in the Sparrow, =
> wave give ya thumbs up. I would think they would be used to sparrrow =
> flights in their town, already?MY Rapture was rebuilt and ready, so =
> swapped it out for my dead T Wrecks, to make THAT well, too.
>
> To be continued, it's LATE here!
> ------=_NextPart_000_0092_01C7D90C.6B18A280
> Content-Type: text/html;
> charset="iso-8859-1"
> Content-Transfer-Encoding: quoted-printable
>
> <!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.0 Transitional//EN">
> <HTML><HEAD>
> <META http-equiv=3DContent-Type content=3D"text/html; =
> charset=3Diso-8859-1">
> <META content=3D"MSHTML 6.00.6000.16481" name=3DGENERATOR>
> <STYLE></STYLE>
> </HEAD>
> <BODY bgColor=3D#ffffff>
> <DIV> </DIV>
> <DIV style=3D"FONT: 10pt arial">----- Original Message -----=20
> <DIV style=3D"BACKGROUND: #e4e4e4; font-color: black"><B>From:</B> <A=20
> [email protected] href=3D"mailto:[email protected]">Bob Rice</A> =
> </DIV>
> <DIV><B>To:</B> <A [email protected]=20
> href=3D"mailto:[email protected]">[email protected]</A> </DIV>
> <DIV><B>Sent:</B> Tuesday, August 07, 2007 3:50 PM</DIV>
> <DIV><B>Subject:</B> Fw: 8578 miles later.Lottsa Stuff.</DIV></DIV>
> <DIV><BR></DIV>
> <DIV> </DIV>
> <DIV><FONT face=3DArial size=3D2>  Hi EVerybody;</FONT></DIV>
> <DIV><FONT face=3DArial size=3D2></FONT> </DIV>
> <DIV><FONT face=3DArial size=3D2>   Yes you CAN go 8578k miles =
> in the good=20
> old USA, at about 43mpg in a Prius(I have a led foot). My yearly =
> Portland=20
> Pilgrimage went off with out a major hitch. Leaving CT about 5 daze =
> before the=20
> Wayland Invitational races, the New Woodburn, at PIR.Loading up the =
> Prius with a=20
> shitload of BB-600's, a Big ass motor, 9" size, my famous Bladz =
> Scooter(Pit=20
> Bike) and on the way. First stop was to Lee Hart's, check on Sunrise =
> Progress.=20
> It's coming along! Rolling Chassis was almost done! Using running gear =
> fron=20
> donar Ford Thunderbirds and Cougers, like unboltable front and rear =
> suspensions.=20
> A 9" motor set in place for a direct drive setup. It will be rear wheel =
> drive, a=20
> battery tunnel down the middle for whatEVer batteries ya desire. But we =
> are=20
> thinking led acid, although the prices of led acids are going into the=20
> stratisphere, nowadaze! Othe Chemistries look better all the time. =
> Building a=20
> basic Sunrise is Lee and Tim's mind. Make it mild or wild, like a 11" =
> Transwarp=20
> if ya wanna go racing? A tricked out Sunrise could go White Zombie =
> hunting, in=20
> time<g>! Hell? Whynot? Good aero, light body, were hoping to come =
> in at=20
> about 1200 lbs BEFORE stuffing in the batteries? It is SO heartwarming =
> to see an=20
> EV DESIGNED and built as.....Duh!... An EV. Hundreds of lbs of =
> conversion that=20
> ISN'T there! The Sunrise, as we bought it came like, well, remember =
> those=20
> plastic  Revell Car Kits we all bought as kids? They had a =
> "Chassis" you=20
> glued the body on, stuck on the wheels. OK. A Sunrise as we captured it, =
> was=20
> pretty much just that. a Shell, a Body. Only. No running gear, glass or =
> doors.=20
> Not the slick, tricked out one James Worden has , Solectria CEO and =
> founder=20
> set the miliage records at Tour de Sol, the one I paced in my Diseasel =
> Jetta=20
> those heady years ago, when the NMH battery was the shining Star for =
> EV's. Long=20
> before the General Murders/Chevron robbery of Stan Oshinsky's miricle =
> battery.=20
> That man has had more tragedy in his life as of late. Iris's death(his =
> Wife) and=20
> the burying of the Battery we need, and the COUNTRY needs. You saw all =
> that in=20
> WKtEC. If you havent scene WKtEC, shame on you<g>!</FONT></DIV>
> <DIV><FONT face=3DArial size=3D2></FONT> </DIV>
> <DIV><FONT face=3DArial size=3D2>   Anyhow , back to the =
> story. Lee had a=20
> T bird door stripped down, to use to fit in Sunrises' door frame. It =
> will have=20
> to be reskinned to fit Sunrise's contour, but the whole thing can, =
> hinges,=20
> window cranks, glass frame. The glass will have to be bent a tad, remade =
> to get=20
> it right. yeah, I know you thinking: Door? Big deal. Yes, damn it! BIG =
> deal!=20
> Having been part of the Shitticar, I mean CITICAR, we failed miserably =
> there,=20
> project. I had to come up with a working? Door in about a week, no nice =
> slam it=20
> with a "Chunk"Like slamming shut a Coleman cooler, apologies to Coleman, =
> as=20
> Colemans' DO shut snug! Damn Citicar door was ill fitting, rattled =
> nicely,=20
> looked crappy, too. What was there not to love<g>! If Lee and Tim =
> get the=20
> damn DOORS to work well, they have cut a milestone there. We'll worry =
> about=20
> motors latter. Like the NAPA ad sez" Get the good stuff!" Netgain motor, =
> Zilla=20
> controller, Manzanita Charger. That's the easy part. Listen up Newbees =
> we never=20
> HAD all those goodies back in ourEV deformative 24-48 volt daze. =
> Aircraft=20
> starters passed for motors, big contactors for controllers.Variacs and ' =
> stench=20
> chords for current control<g>! The Sunrise was lite enough that =
> Jerry=20
> Dycus an' I could lift the body up off the chassis, easier for me than =
> Jerry as=20
> he is a normal size guy. He could even get in a Sparrow, without an =
> acrobatic=20
> act. More on that later. Lee an' Tim have got a HS kid to help prep the=20
> bodie/,chassis so we can pull MORE from the shell in place now. Alota =
> prepping=20
> to sand and reshape stuff so you can "Pull " a body off the body we're =
> using as=20
> a mould.</FONT></DIV>
> <DIV><FONT face=3DArial size=3D2></FONT> </DIV>
> <DIV><FONT face=3DArial size=3D2>  Bottom line here; It takes a =
> HELLOVA lot of=20
> work to pull this off. I stand in awe at Lee and Tim have taken this =
> car, too=20
> good to die, and are trying to keep it alive! Sunrise is too good a =
> vehicle to=20
> just end up forgotten. Finished up, tricked out with AC regen drive MNH =
> or A123=20
> batteries it will be a good car for guyz going through EV-1 withdrawl =
> symtoms.=20
> It takes time and money. If ya want to help you have Lee's address in =
> MN, send=20
> him some money, a little or a lot. These guyz are DOING something. Not =
> talking=20
> about it, much, Lee is a bit modest. I'll toot his horn here, a =
> bit.Sunrise=20
> should, and could be EVeryman's EV, EVentually. Offered as a kit car, as =
> Lee=20
> plans, but I think a Turnkey thing will be in order. Maybe a automotive =
> place in=20
> St Cloud would assemble and ship them, to loving homes?</FONT></DIV>
> <DIV><FONT face=3DArial size=3D2></FONT> </DIV>
> <DIV><FONT face=3DArial size=3D2>   Other stuff: I MAY have =
> weakened the=20
> I-35 bridge in Mnpls, St Paul, crossing in my loaded Prius<g>! Now =
> ya know=20
> the rest of the story as the guy used to say on the Radio.We had the =
> famous=20
> Miamus River bridge collapse years ago, in CT. It went down in the wee =
> hours of=20
> the mourning, lucky us! Had it dropped at rush hour it woulda been a =
> MAJOR=20
> disaster!</FONT></DIV>
> <DIV><FONT face=3DArial size=3D2></FONT> </DIV>
> <DIV><FONT face=3DArial size=3D2>  Spent a few daze at Lees, time =
> to get a move=20
> on for Portland, onward, through Fargo out the Northern Route. Guess =
> what?=20
> Sports Fans, the Open Road is DEAD! Makes me think of 300 mile EV's as a =
> " Why=20
> Bother?' The trucking Industry OWNS the interstates! You are an =
> afterthought!=20
> You wade along with these locomotive size behemeths, they travel in =
> wolfpacks at=20
> usually over the speed limit;75-80 on the level, you can't SEE the damn =
> signs=20
> you are looking for , if it isnt a 53' box it is a @#$% SUV, as the =
> roads are=20
> cluttered with them, too.!If you shunpike it, take the secondary roads =
> you can=20
> still catch the charm of America=3D23 bux a nite Ma and Pa motels and =
> restaurants,=20
> nice folksy folks to chat with. America is alive and well, out there, =
> the little=20
> towns you pit stop in. Hope top do all this in an EV someday. Like Rt =
> 66, the=20
> Mother Road or the Lincoln Highway, Rt 30, another Mother Road I drove =
> on to=20
> dodge the toll roads to Joliet last year. You can't afford to tow a car =
> on the=20
> Turnpikes!!!</FONT></DIV>
> <DIV><FONT face=3DArial size=3D2></FONT> </DIV>
> <DIV><FONT face=3DArial size=3D2>   The Interstates; to be =
> endured if you=20
> have to make time, several hundred miles a day, like a train, 'cept the =
> train=20
> doesn't have to eat, piddle, or sleep<g>!Two daze Chicago to =
> Portland is=20
> damn good time, but it was about the same running times in the 20's with =
> STEAM=20
> lokies! One heartwarming phase of the trip was followuing the BNSF line( =
> Big New=20
> Sante Fe) RR line. Train was being flown by a kindrid soul. I, too, =
> refuse to=20
> let cars PASS me while, I'm driving a train! I keep up or pass them, a =
> pride=20
> thing. Anyhow this freight was cruising effortlessly, passing up the =
> highway=20
> bound trux. HE has a SHITLOAD of trucks tied down to flatcars. With =
> those block=20
> long EMD Diseasels, he had 4, hell! he probably coulda done about 90mph, =
> those=20
> ones are fast. ConRail let me try some in my Freight running daze, Now =
> if BNSF=20
> could double trax their lines and string catenery, run those freights =
> with=20
> electrics. Shocking(Pun intended) Nobody hauls freight electrically in=20
> USA!  Except a coal outfit, out west used electrics. E-60's to move =
> it out=20
> of the mine. The Milwaukee Road had a marvelous 3000 volt DC system over =
> the=20
> Cascades, built before WW1 it gave service til the 70's when the line =
> was=20
> mismanaged to an untimely death. I saw a Milwaukee Road " Little Joe" E =
> Lokie,=20
> pining away in a park in Misoula MT. It shoulda been out there pulling =
> tonnage,=20
> still. BIGGER than a GG-1, built for the trans Siberian RR in the 50's =
> when the=20
> Feds embargoed the sale of Lokies to USSR, so Generous Electric had to =
> sell them=20
> off at Harbor Freight prices. Milwaukee gave most of  them =
> loving=20
> homes, and a small Chicago surburban ,Chicago South Shore and South=20
> Bend line that still heavy rail inturban service to South Bend =
>
> indiana. They hauled freight trains, right down the street's of South =
> Bend . You=20
> gave a 300 ton "Joe" the right of way in yur VW bug! Took movies pacing =
> one=20
> along the streetcar trax! I dont think CSS and SB saved any? When Amtrak =
> took=20
> over the Pennsy, between NYC and Washington they banished all freight =
> off the=20
> electric lines, brand new, E-44's built in the 60's were junked! To us =
> RR types=20
> a 60 built engine is a new one!E 44's could pull ALL the cars in the =
> yard a, the=20
> Empire State building and the Pyrimids away, too! Running heavy trains =
> with=20
> Electrics is a great EV grin thing. The only way you know the engine is =
> working=20
> HARD is the Ampmeters. " No smoke, jerking or cinders, Power vastly in =
> excess of=20
> requirements" As Tom Edison once said. I second that!</FONT></DIV>
> <DIV><FONT face=3DArial size=3D2></FONT> </DIV>
> <DIV><FONT face=3DArial size=3D2>   Back on the trak(road) =
> again, Over=20
> nite stop at Dickenson N Dekoka, look up old Army buddy. Missed him, =
> too,On=20
> through Montana. God! That goes on FOREVER! Touch of Idaho, through =
> Spokane,=20
> didn't see any Tangoes there<g>!Drop down to I-94? to Portland, =
> Gees! To=20
> us Least Coasters it 's so VAST out there! There probably RANCHES bigger =
> than=20
> Rhode Island!?300 mph trains could cut it down to size? Sleep well THAT =
> will=20
> never happen til we get a badly needed regeme change in =
> Washington!</FONT></DIV>
> <DIV><FONT face=3DArial size=3D2></FONT> </DIV>
> <DIV><FONT face=3DArial size=3D2>   Wheeled in to PDX, First =
> Stop the=20
> Wayland Juice Bar. Nobody home. Good time to plant the Red Beastie's =
> Tailgate in=20
> Wayland's yard. Oddly enough the Tailgate with " Red Beastie" survived =
> intact=20
> onl;y scorched around the edges. In retrospect AFTER Tony and I parted =
> out=20
> Beasties motor and tranny, I COULD have salvaged the chassis, burnt =
> crispy=20
> critter done, wheels, tires melted. Had we cut off the body had a =
> trailer to=20
> take it away from the sorrow that was Tony's Garage. It was 90 plus =
> degreez, the=20
> junk guy was coming to scoop up the rest of the wreckage, felt good that =
> the=20
> motor/ tranny was salvaged. Dennis Berube looked at the motor and =
> pronounced it=20
> fit for servive. Dennis has stopped over another time.</FONT></DIV>
> <DIV><FONT face=3DArial size=3D2></FONT> </DIV>
> <DIV><FONT face=3DArial size=3D2>    Checked in to the =
> Monta Villa=20
> Motel, usual PDX home away from home, E scooterable to Waylands, The =
> Village=20
> Inn. While E scooting down Burnside Ave, was passed by a Max train and =
> the=20
> Meenie at the same time. 3 EV's going along, same place an' time! =
> Needlless to=20
> say I was left in the ozone!</FONT></DIV>
> <DIV><FONT face=3DArial size=3D2></FONT> </DIV>
> <DIV><FONT face=3DArial size=3D2>   Friday dawned as usual. =
> The activities=20
> began to pick up at the juice bar. Guyz with real cameras showed up! Not =
> the=20
> wimpy littly handi cams like me. The Media was There! Wall Street =
> Uranal,=20
> Discovery Channel? John covered who was who, EVen signed a release if I =
> were to=20
> show up on TV I wouldn't sue them?I was even in the Gone Postal thing =
> but didn't=20
> really show up as it was one of the few times in my life that I wore a =
> hat!Still=20
> got most of my hair, don't bother unless it is BRIGHT. EVen sunglasses, =
> scaryy?=20
> I know. Magic monments after I dumped my CAV 72 volt motor on Jim Husted =
> to see=20
> what HE thought as to using it as a EV motor. I THINK it is a compound =
> series=20
> type?Like Jim has much time to fool around with THAT one?The Big Moment =
> arrived=20
> when Bill Dube brought out the a123 battery pack! THE Battery of =
> Batteries. The=20
> first time Zombie has run with a batttery pack lighter than the =
> driver!All=20
> installed in a nice aluminum box. I coulda lifted them into the Zoombie! =
> No more=20
> Led Sleds! The issue here; Would Zoombie be TOO light? Not an issue with =
> most=20
> EV's<g>! But Zombie surprised EVerybody by staying stuck to the =
> trak,=20
> handily dusting the archaic ICEs that dared to run against him! Those =
> famous=20
> heartwarming making a 5k trip worth it, runs where Zombie is a RR car =
> length,=20
> Amtrak, or two ahead of the gas rig, which makes enough NOISE for=20
> EVerybopdy. The vids I took the sound is a bit distracting, as you hear =
> the big=20
> ROAR in the backround as zombie warms up the tires, If ya didn't know=20
> better?</FONT></DIV>
> <DIV><FONT face=3DArial size=3D2></FONT> </DIV>
> <DIV><FONT face=3DArial size=3D2>   The other star of the show =
> was the=20
> Killa cycle! Those bike launches defy description. Ya have to SEE it to =
> believe=20
> it!!! Like shot off a carrier with a steam catapult!The croud cheared =
> and gasped=20
> in amazment ast the numbers popped up;157MPH! Catching the Acela Express =
> in 7=20
> seconds!It takes me a few minutes to get up there as it only haz 14000 =
> HP. The=20
> Slick tire makes the damndist noise! Wierd. It WAS the tire as the Zilla =
> shut=20
> down on one of the passes, the wierd sound went away, instantly!Well, =
> after=20
> spinning the tire off the rim the first time at the breakstand to warm =
> it up! It=20
> takes more guts than I have to RIDE that thing! Scotty runs it so =
> elegently, NO=20
> wheelslip he just GOES!! Well, I'm preaching to the Choir here. Ya all =
> saw the=20
> vids by now or, like me, was THERE.Them's MY impressions of the evening. =
>
> Meanwile the MAX trains glide by, only trak you can go to by =
> trolley.What coulda=20
> the Max train thought seeing the E smoke and what HE could do on, say =
> 3000=20
> volts<g>!</FONT></DIV>
> <DIV><FONT face=3DArial size=3D2></FONT> </DIV>
> <DIV><FONT face=3DArial size=3D2>  a123's RULE! they showed their =
> stuff. Now IF=20
> they cane up with a coke can size cell, instead oof the C cell size that =
> we are=20
> running now, or better yet a tomato juice size or a But can size? Guees =
> a=20
> million cell order would get a response from the a123 cell folks. Maybe =
> a BIG=20
> List order, Ha Ha! But at the prices we're being gouged for Led Acids, =
> not a far=20
> out idea. As long as an Oil Co doesn't buy up the rights to THIS one, =
> like the=20
> NMH's we ALMOST had. Racing went on for two nights! Second night Zombie=20
> "outlawed" needs rolll cages and WhatEVer to run faster than 115. After =
> that run=20
> John ran the Northwest Material Handling Diseasel servive truck down the =
> trak, a=20
> scorching 51 in the quarter. I coulda beat him with my Rabbit, by =
> 3mph!!The=20
> Isuzu truck coulda lumbered slowly but shurely home to CT with me had it =
> needed=20
> to. Isuzus make up for their less than steller trak performances with =
> sheer=20
> willingness. They WANT to run, Had a Isuzu powered S-10 years ago, like =
> alota=20
> good stuff(EV-1's) they don't make them anymore.</FONT></DIV>
> <DIV><FONT face=3DArial size=3D2></FONT> </DIV>
> <DIV><FONT face=3DArial size=3D2>   Race time drew to a close, =
> literly as=20
> we were among the last to leave the track. Chatted up the PIR Manager, =
> boy is he=20
> onto EV's. Never felt ,more ewelcome at his trak. All PIR has done for =
> us EVers,=20
> the Power drop, power from the mighty Columbia River Hydro Plants top =
> power the=20
> races!NO more stinkin' GENeraters! Just plugitin! Lottsa green =
> boxes(Thanks=20
> Rich) for your pleasure. We have come along way, baby!</FONT></DIV>
> <DIV><FONT face=3DArial size=3D2></FONT> </DIV>
> <DIV><FONT face=3DArial size=3D2>   Time to split for the =
> yearAfter=20
> downloading ALL my BB-600's, thanks Steve and Damon, for giving them a =
> loving=20
> home, siufficiently lightened was on my way. Grant's Pass, next Port of =
> call,=20
> the scenic route. I lOVE the coastal highway Rt101. Drove up to Seaside =
> Or my=20
> most western point I could go without a snorkel kit. Put the blades =
> scooter down=20
> and cruised Seaside a bit. You OR folks dont know what yur missing, =
> fresh sea=20
> breezes, CLEAN air, filtered out a bit since leaving China?Anyhow to me =
> from CT=20
> in the exhaust pipe of the country. The road #26 I think, passes through =
> the=20
> woods of OR Over the mountains. You HAVE to stop off at Camp 18 a =
> logging=20
> Museum, and restaurant. If you are fortunate you could meet the guy that =
> built=20
> it all, Gordon Smith. A couple years ago We got the Royal Tour, he =
> showed us his=20
> logging history pix and artifacts. Maybe because I knew the differance =
> between a=20
> Shay and a Heisler logging locomotive? He treated us to dinner in the =
> lodge, we=20
> stayed on til closing.He has been on the History Channel, Logging=20
> segment. You ask me WHY I drive this trip. Many Magic Moments. =
> Spent the=20
> nite in Seaside, same quirky motel as befor. Gees! They remembered =
> me<g>!"=20
> How ya been/ Nice to have ya again" I love America! So many Good Folks =
> along the=20
> way. I coulda spent more time, along the way. Down to the Tillamook air =
> museum,=20
> youse Origonians should check this out! The Blimp hanger is awesome! You =
> could=20
> have an indoor drag strip, almost. It is the largest wood framed =
> building on the=20
> planet. Wonderfull smell, like an old wooden house, evoking memories of =
> the old=20
> family summer house in Long Island. You look in awe at all the =
> restored=20
> warbirds, every one the pilot could jump in and taxi out and fly off! A =
> cold=20
> thought hits you up in awile; all these things were created to kill and =
> destroy,=20
> only one transport plane on display, a DC-3.looking ready to load =
> passengers for=20
> a leasurly flight somewhere. 150 MPH was really FLYING 70 years ago! =
> Drag Racing=20
> is a lot more fun than wars to improve technology. Why does it have to =
> be this=20
> way? The engineering time spent on engines of destruction COULDA been =
> spent on=20
> light, strong Autos EVen Non ev's. Just give me one tenth, of one=20
> percent of the defense budget, to send to Lee to get Sunrise in =
> production,=20
> and, Jerry, Thinking of you, getting Freedom in production, =
> too.</FONT></DIV>
> <DIV><FONT face=3DArial size=3D2></FONT> </DIV>
> <DIV><FONT face=3DArial size=3D2>       =
> Another=20
> overnight and on to Grant's Pass Or Home of Alltrax, Seeing Damon again =
> and the=20
> gang at Alltrax, talking EV's and seeing how controllers are built the =
> processed=20
> and engineering that goes into them. This gives you an appreaciation, to =
> them=20
> that are doing int; Damon, Otmar, Rich. Those not that showy, but =
> essential part=20
> of our EV's Like building a working door. You don't think of it until =
> you see=20
> how it's done. What a beautiful spot in Or. that Damon has set =
> up.</FONT></DIV>
> <DIV><FONT face=3DArial size=3D2></FONT> </DIV>
> <DIV><FONT face=3DArial size=3D2>   Hop back on I-5 heading =
> South to Clear=20
> Lake, dropping in on Pete Senkowsky's.Hundreds of miles so stopped off =
> in=20
> Yerika(SP) CA just over the border in CA. Forest fires in the distane? =
> SOMETHING=20
> burning, but not up close. Next AM on the way to Petes, over the =
> mountsains and=20
> into Clear lake in time for lunch, and to see his shop setup. Pete =
> builds or=20
> restores the Rapters, so if your Rapture needs a bit of fixin' Peters =
> yur guy.He=20
> has a Sparrow collection, a few other 3 wheel mavericks to drive and =
> look at. We=20
> went Sparrowing along Clear Lake in the Evening. Being wafted along on =
> 80 amps=20
> or less, at 45 mph sun over your schoulders, a EV religious experiance. =
> People=20
> SEE ya in the Sparrow, wave give ya thumbs up. I would think they would =
> be used=20
> to sparrrow flights in their town, already?MY Rapture was rebuilt and =
> ready, so=20
> swapped it out for my dead T Wrecks, to make THAT well, =
> too.</FONT></DIV>
> <DIV><FONT face=3DArial size=3D2></FONT> </DIV>
> <DIV><FONT face=3DArial size=3D2>   To be continued, it's LATE =
>
> here!</FONT></DIV></BODY></HTML>
>
> ------=_NextPart_000_0092_01C7D90C.6B18A280--
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey Bob

Your post came through all blotched and screwed up and
it made it hard to read 8^(

Not sure what happened with it but wondered if anyone
else saw how wierd it came through? I'm one who never
got a truncated message and I've never seen a post
come through like this. Anyway just wanted to say it
was a hard post to read.

Cya
Jim Husted




____________________________________________________________________________________
Yahoo! oneSearch: Finally, mobile search 
that gives answers, not web links. 
http://mobile.yahoo.com/mobileweb/onesearch?refer=1ONXIC

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I looked fine on my end. Maybe it got mangled in the mail going all that way cross ocuntry. It
must have been in the bottom of a mailbag full of Sears catalogs. ;^)

Dave Cover



> --- Jim Husted <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Hey Bob
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Jim, an EVerybody;

I guess the post got screwed up WORSE than I usually write? It kept 
bouncing til I figgured out HOW to post to the List, Having two E mail 
addies didn't help,ether.At the rate I type(two Fingers) I wasn't gunna 
redoo it if at all possable!

If it was hard to read, I'm sorry, will try to do better on the sequil.

Seeya

Bob
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Jim Husted" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, August 08, 2007 3:12 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Ampabout by Prius


> Hey Bob
>
> Your post came through all blotched and screwed up and
> it made it hard to read 8^(
>
> Not sure what happened with it but wondered if anyone
> else saw how wierd it came through? I'm one who never
> got a truncated message and I've never seen a post
> come through like this. Anyway just wanted to say it
> was a hard post to read.
>
> Cya
> Jim Husted
>
>
>
>
> ____________________________________________________________________________________
> Yahoo! oneSearch: Finally, mobile search
> that gives answers, not web links.
> http://mobile.yahoo.com/mobileweb/onesearch?refer=1ONXIC
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
>
> -- 
> No virus found in this incoming message.
> Checked by AVG Free Edition.
> Version: 7.5.476 / Virus Database: 269.11.8/941 - Release Date: 8/7/2007 
> 4:06 PM
>
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

FYI, it was the only EVDL message of the day that my ISP's spam filter 
caught, so something was questionable about it.

john



> Bob Rice wrote:
> > Hi Jim, an EVerybody;
> >
> > I guess the post got screwed up WORSE than I usually write? It kept
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 8 Aug 2007 at 12:12, Jim Husted wrote:
> 
> > Your post came through all blotched and screwed up and
> > it made it hard to read 8^(
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> --- Evan Tuer <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > On 8/7/07, Bob Rice <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> ...


----------

